# what am i doing wrong with REW



## Darkstar_Surfer (Jul 28, 2010)

I have been trying off and on for some time to run REW5 on my system and I keep getting the same problem. REW reports I am 30dB to low to run. It does not matter how much I turn the volume up I can't get above 30dB to low. I can turn down and eventually it gets lower I.e. 40dB to low etc. I bought a new sound card, UCA-222, and no difference
New cables still no difference. It fact the only thing I have not changed is my SPL meter, the cheap RS analogue one. Help.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Obviously, you can hear the signal coming from the speakers, or you wouldn't be confused as to why REW thinks the signal level is too low. This means that the output side is working fine and suggests that the problem is with the _input _side--the _mic, _in other words.

Which mic are you using and are you providing it with Phantom Power if it needs it? If you are not powering the mic (if it needs it), it will read way low on the level indicators.

Assuming that your mic has the power it needs, your mic _level _may be set too low (also referred to as _record _level). Sometimes this can be adjusted by clicking on a mixer icon. Sometimes you have to walk a path through your _Control Panel/Device Manager _screens. You can be helped through that, but first--are you powering your mic?


----------



## Darkstar_Surfer (Jul 28, 2010)

I am using the cheap rs sound meter and not a mic. No power required and I have calibrated my sound card, UCA-222, by providing a loop back using the two phone leads i use with amp and spl meter and a coupler to join them. The only conclusion I can come to is I have a fault with my cheap RS sound meter.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Darkstar_Surfer said:


> I am using the cheap rs sound meter and not a mic.


Does this mean that you are using the meter’s mic for measurement – i.e., you have the meter’s line out connected to the UCA222’s line in?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Darkstar_Surfer (Jul 28, 2010)

There is a phono output on the side of the RS sound meter and I have connected that in to my sound cards line input. I can get a response and turn it up and down using the volume control on my amp but once I get close to 30dB below the point that REW5 wants I cant improve it any further how ever I can still hear my sub and speakers getting louder to the point of pain.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Turn your amp up only far enough to see readings of around 75dB on the RS meter when you run a sweep. Have the meter on the 80dB range. You then need to increase the input (line in) volume setting on the Window's mixer settings so that there isn't too much headroom shown on the REW measurement panel when you make a measurement.


----------

